# House Rabbit needs home in Illinois



## Rainbow4vr (Nov 10, 2015)

Due to financial problems I have to move back in with my family at the end of the month and my sister is allergic to rabbits  I am rehoming my house rabbit Ruby. She is a free roam rabbit and she needs to go to a home that can provide that even if it is just a room. She can not be caged. I don't know how she is with other rabbits but I do have a dog and they get along just fine. I'm sure she could be bonded to another rabbit. 

Ruby is a 2 1/2 year old female SPAYED mini rex rabbit. Like most rabbits she doesn't like to be picked up. She does however love pets once she gets to know you. She needs access to hay 24/7. She gets fed 1/8-1/4 cup of pellets 1x a day in the morning and gets a huge plate of greens before bed. She is litter box trained! 

She would come with her litter box, litter, lots of toys, food bowl, water bowl, cat house, cat window stand, table made of eatable wood with rope in it for her to chew on. Chew toys, nail clippers and more. 

Ruby is very loved and it breaks my heart to have to do this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2015)

ray: wish you were closer.


----------

